# 1,800 Pigeons face death - PLEASE HELP!!



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

The full story is too long and complex to go into here, but the campaign group Save the Trafalgar Square Pigeons desperately needs YOUR help to stop the imminent starvation of at least 1,800 pigeons in London. Please act urgently! 

All I’m asking you to do is go to the STTSP website (www.savethepigeons.org) and click on the JOIN OUR EMAIL GROUP button on the left. You will then be sent our emergency newsletter outlining the developing crisis. The site itself gives some background to the issue but, with developments happening on a daily basis it’s not up to date.

Once you join the email list you will receive, as the crisis develops, email “action alerts”, encouraging you to send protest emails as appropriate – this may be to the London Mayor, the local Council or anyone else involved with attempting to kill the birds; all will become clear when you receive the newsletter.

Please join – every voice will count!!

Thanks in advance,

Niel Hansen


----------

